# Bolt in battery & pump rack. PIX



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's my temporary new pump and rack setup. I'm getting a new frame so I had to make this all bolt it.

Here's what was in there before.

















Here's the beginning. I started by notching some angle iron.









After that I bent it all up.









I'm not a welder, I just play one on TV.

















It's bolted to some flanges that are welded to the frame.









My pump mount.









I plan on finishing it all up tomorrow.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jan 10 2010, 11:20 PM~16250820
> *Here's my temporary new pump and rack setup. I'm getting a new frame so I had to make this all bolt it.
> 
> Here's what was in there before.
> ...


i fuckin hate you...lol...i wish i had a press like that to make the cuts and bends for battery trays lol...nice though


----------



## Dirty_South (Jan 8, 2010)

is bolting it in just as strong i always hear that will cause a break


----------



## pacman (Dec 10, 2008)

show pics of the press pls ware can i get one of those :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dirty_South_@Jan 11 2010, 05:52 AM~16252637
> *is bolting it in just as strong i always hear that will cause a break
> *



you heard wrong. seen alot of welded in racks only hanging by a thread after a couple of years. I bolt them all in, one way or another


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jan 10 2010, 11:20 PM~16250820
> *
> 
> Here's the beginning. I started by notching some angle iron.
> ...



I see a bunch of LIL members trying this without the proper tools now,lol.

I know you just racked up another favor for the machine shop for me


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks guys. I knew I would get a lot of questions about the angle bender & notcher. lol

Here's the info.Roper Whitney

Here's a used set on ebay. bender/notcher/shear

I need the shear to complete the set. I only have the bender & notcher.


----------



## Ked O.P. (May 4, 2009)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jan 11 2010, 12:03 PM~16253459
> *Thanks guys. I knew I would get a lot of questions about the angle bender & notcher. lol
> 
> Here's the info.Roper Whitney
> ...


that make building trays so much easier and cleaner!


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone. This is turning out pretty well. 

Here are some points.

*The trays are bolted together by 20 .375 bolts.
*The trays and tubes are bolted to the frame by 12 .50 bolts as one unit.
*The brackets is welded to the frame.
*None of the bolts are visible.
*The front of the battery trays has my solenoid bolted to them.
*The batteries are bolted by 8 .375 bolts all together.

Things I plan to do later.
*The battery hold downs will be cut in the shape of the impala logo.
*I will make a sealed box that fits the shape of the trunk crevice under the pumps.
*I plan to make a hinged spare tire mount above the sealed box (hence the round tube in the rear).

After everything is done I will pull everything out again and have the trunk coated with something, not sure what. All this is going to take a while. I work on it in my spare time.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jan 11 2010, 12:20 AM~16250820
> *
> 
> Here's the beginning. I started by notching some angle iron.
> ...


that notcher is cool, i always wanted one of those.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dirty_South_@Jan 11 2010, 06:52 AM~16252637
> *is bolting it in just as strong i always hear that will cause a break
> *


thats incorrect info pal.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jan 11 2010, 01:05 PM~16255629
> *Thanks everyone. This is turning out pretty well.
> 
> Here are some points.
> ...


something u might look at to spray in the trunk is raptor liner spray i did mine and it was easy and hardly no smell comes out nice u can also tint it just a thought here a pic of mine


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I like it. A good imagination and proper equiptment goes a long way. Never seen a tray done like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice work man.

If is ok here are some pix from my bolt in setup.


Enjoy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

looks good, nice work. I want a notcher now.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Here are some progress pictures.

Here we are cutting the the trunk. I made a template to guide the plasma.


















Here's the finish cut.









I know this is a different method than normal, But I think it distributes the load better. If you look in this picture you can see how the weight dented the frame.









Here's where we left out.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 11 2010, 01:30 PM~16255891
> *something  u might look at to spray  in the trunk is raptor liner spray i did mine and it was easy and  hardly no smell  comes out nice u can also tint it just a thought here a pic of mine
> 
> 
> ...


That looks pretty good. I seen that at my paint supply place. How thick is it? Is it like rhino liner, line X, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks good Lolohopper


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

looks good


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jan 11 2010, 10:20 PM~16261942
> *That looks pretty good. I seen that at my paint supply place. How thick is it? Is it like rhino liner, line X, etc?
> 
> Thanks!
> *


kinda of the same but lays smother and u can build it up how thick u want with more coats


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 12 2010, 12:41 AM~16263691
> *kinda of the same but lays smother and u can build it up how thick u want with more coats
> *


I did some research. It seems like Raptor liner is pretty good. I'll give it a try.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's some more pictures of todays progress.

Here's a pic of the bracket that is welded to the frame.









I made the brackets holes oval to allow for squaring and adjusting of all the racks. That theme is carried through the rack.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice work mines all removable too, I will try to get some pics.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

some really clean work

Here is a few of what we did 

















I'll see if I can dig up some more


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks BlackMagic, Big compliment coming for you.

Here's todays pic.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Wish i had some of the equipment you got, Fuck I would go insane  

TTT for some bad ass shit :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks, if you're ever in the area (Colton So Cal) drop by.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jan 13 2010, 11:34 PM~16285459
> *Thanks, if you're ever in the area (Colton So Cal) drop by.
> *


P.M me info, i'm there every week


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looking good fellas. 

Heres one from a Towncar I did


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Same car with different set up lay out


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Another Towncar


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

My Bonny


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks good guys. 

Here's my update pic.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

what type of shop would have that type of bender to make those trays, i like it but only need a few trays done. not ready to invest. sheet metal shop????


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

I am liking it!!!!!!
I think you should use washers for your slotted holes because I have seen many bolts make the holes bigger when not using washers. Also, will you be staying with the grade 5 bolts there? And did you thread the holes on the plate?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Alot of nice work in here


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 14 2010, 09:33 PM~16294066
> *Looking good fellas.
> 
> Heres one from a Towncar I did
> ...


NICE


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

Very nice work and pics in here


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 15 2010, 12:49 AM~16296673
> *what type of shop would have that type of bender to make those trays, i like it but only need a few trays done. not ready to invest. sheet metal shop????
> *


Any shop that does race car fabrication or off road trucks should be able to supply the tube and bend it to your specs.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's todays progress.

I made these solenoid brackets. You unbolt the two front bolts and slide out all the solenoids.










I made this bolt bracket. You slide it in from under the solenoid bracket and you only have to tighten the top nuts. It saves you having you use two wrenches.









This is the battery "hold-down". I made it so it slides under the bolts so that you don't have to remove all the bolts. I made some safetys to prevent the the hold-down from sliding out and touching anything.

















I made these soilenoid brackets at first. They worked, but it was to tight and made it tough to work on. I wont be using these. If anyone want's them, let me know.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice fab work chairman. :thumbsup: Hey outhopu on those square tubes you welded to the frame with the studs sticking out of the top is is hard to get in there to weld the tube to the frame?


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 17 2010, 09:20 AM~16315678
> *Nice fab work chairman. :thumbsup:  Hey outhopu on those square tubes you welded to the frame with the studs sticking out of the top is is hard to get in there to weld the tube to the frame?
> *


Thanks, and yes.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 17 2010, 11:20 AM~16315678
> *Nice fab work chairman. :thumbsup:  Hey outhopu on those square tubes you welded to the frame with the studs sticking out of the top is is hard to get in there to weld the tube to the frame?*


Yes it's a pain in the ass. It's easier if you have an arc welder because you can stick the rod down in the center of the tub to weld the inside and you could also get between the sheet metal and tube to weld the outside. Then the top with the stud gets welded on. By the way the threaded studs I use are tool grade steel not the shit you find at a home improvement store.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 17 2010, 09:54 AM~16315827
> *Yes it's a pain in the ass. It's easier if you have an arc welder because you can stick the rod down in the center of the tub to weld the inside and you could also get between the sheet metal and tube to weld the outside. Then the top with the stud gets welded on. By the way the threaded studs I use are tool grade steel not the shit you find at a home improvement store.
> *


Thanks homie. I always wondered about that & I think I'm gonna try my first hydro install. :biggrin:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

like the tread an keep it upp :thumbsup: do any of u guys use an Arc(stick) welder to do the rack


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I've been busy with work so I haven't had time to work on the car much. Here's some progress pictures. 

It's a tray to help cover the wires and hold the cables. Next, Hardlines.


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Aug 2 2010, 01:19 AM~18204136
> *I've been busy with work so I haven't had time to work on the car much. Here's some progress pictures.
> 
> It's a tray to help cover the wires and hold the cables. Next, Hardlines.
> ...


Good clean work.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Here is one I'm working on for a big body Caddy. It will also bolt to the frame when I get to that part.

It all starts with a pile of steel.










I used 1 1/2x1 1/2x3/16" for a sub frame then made battery trays out of 2x2x1/8". I used 8 tabs to hold the two trays to the sub frame with 3/8" bolts.





































I have a lot left to do still but it something for now.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 14 2010, 09:55 PM~16294286
> *Another Towncar
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 3 2010, 01:02 AM~18213511
> *nice
> *


Thanks.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

This this is what you're working on, huh Outhopu? I was wondering that the other day. Good work..........As Usual :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Aug 3 2010, 02:12 PM~18217038
> *This this is what you're working on, huh Outhopu?  I was wondering that the other day.  Good work..........As Usual  :thumbsup:
> *


It will be my baddest set up I've ever built. It's going to take some time though.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 3 2010, 08:42 PM~18221799
> *It will be my baddest set up I've ever built. It's going to take some time though.
> *


Shoulda started your own thread just for the hell of it :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 2 2010, 09:50 PM~18212905
> *Here is one I'm working on for a big body Caddy. It will also bolt to the frame when I get to that part.
> 
> It all starts with a pile of steel.
> ...



nice! four pumps it looks like :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Aug 4 2010, 12:50 PM~18226681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and lots of batteries.


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Aug 2 2010, 02:19 AM~18204136
> *I've been busy with work so I haven't had time to work on the car much. Here's some progress pictures.
> 
> It's a tray to help cover the wires and hold the cables. Next, Hardlines.
> ...


I could use that cutter!!!

Great work bro!


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I made a new switch plate out of aluminum. I cut it on the CNC, bent it, and welded it. I just started welding aluminum so it was good practice.

Please ignore the gauges, it's all I have at the moment. 

Sorry for the crappy pix, it was dark and I used my phone.

Here's the old switch plate.









Now the new one.

























I also added some Koolaid bearing caps.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

nice work. I really like how it looks to be very easy to dissasemble for maintinence.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

I like that switch panel!


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm at it again. I decided to make a sealed locking trunk box to keep the stuff in my trunk extra locked and dry from any possible leaks.

Here's yesterdays progress.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looking good man.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

tight shit in here thanks for the ideas


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

some very very nice work in here


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm going to try to finish it withing a couple of weeks.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

TTT....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Clean


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## tokenbrown1 (Feb 17, 2013)

:thumbsup: Noice!


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

nice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I think bolt in racks are over rated. Do u frequently remove the rack ??


----------



## Tapperos509C.C. (Jan 10, 2014)

Not really unless u have some leaky ass pumps


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

I like my racks to bolt in. They are still mounted to the frame but the upper part of the rack bolts in. Makes it nice if you want change something or pull the body back off the frame, don't have to cut on a really nice rack.


----------

